

A Tale of the Shark and the Rat: The Chevrolet Corvette Stingray (C3) - duncan_bayne
http://ateupwithmotor.com/model-histories/chevrolet-corvette-c3/

======
duncan_bayne
I thought this would be of interest to HN because it goes into some detail
about the politics of the design of the C3.

PG once wrote:

"There's no way around it: you can't manage a process intended to produce
beautiful things without knowing what beautiful is. American cars are ugly
because American car companies are run by people with bad taste."

From the article:

"Duntov [the engineer] wanted the Corvette Sting Ray’s replacement, which
originally was slated to appear for the 1967 model year, to be smaller,
leaner, and more aerodynamic, ideally with a rear- or mid-mounted engine.
Mitchell [the VP], for his part, loved to make cars look aerodynamic, but he
wasn’t terribly concerned if they actually were or not."

